# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Need some Help Fake or Real Winny-V!!!

## USMCSTUD

My buddy just recently bought this Winni-V's i was just woundering if he got ripped off or if its the real deal?

----------


## stocky121

it is real 

but winny v is not a steroid 

it is crap tell your friend he should have used the money on food because that would have made him grow more

----------


## fighteveryone

all winni-v is fake IMO cause it wont do you jack squat.

----------


## INJECTION

isnt that shit fomr legal steroids .com which is a pro-hormone named as a steroids nickname not real name?

----------


## shrpskn

Yep, fake.

----------

